# Pill-iud-water Ablation-what Won't Affect Ibs-d More?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Well I made it to my gyno this week about my periods getting heavier and longer. She has suggested a few things but I am having a hard time deciding because of the IBS-D and cost.1.) The Pill- regulate period, weight gain, blood pressure issues2.) Miridia IUD- lighter periods, less PMS, foreign object in body3.) Water Ablation- D&C then boiling water to remove uterine lining, no more periods4.) Uterus Removed- Major surgery, no periods ever again, risksI am worried about costs and at this time the cheapest is the IUD but I have never heard of anyone with one of these. Please let me know any experiences especially if you have IBS-D.Vamplady


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, the only one you know that will work for sure is surgery. I chose surgery years ago because of pain and bleeding(3+ weeks per month). The pill didnt work, ablation wasnt available yet, and I knew I was done having kids. I also had a high risk of reproductive cancer because of family history.The things you have mentioned about the pill etc. does not happen for everyone. Some people have no relief, some get side effects, others do not. You need to do what is right for you.You can always try the cheaper options, and if they dont work, I'd go for the surgery just so it is done and over. Ablation is not always 100% effective, the hysterectomy is.


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Vamp Lady -How old are you and are you done child bearing? I'm a c/d ibser. I was on the pill for many years and never noticed any significant changes with the ibs. Once I was done with the child bearing years I got my tubes tied so I could get off the pill (age 35). After that my period got heavier & more painful which in turn made my ibs symptoms seem that much more intense (were they actually worse, I don't know ???) 







Without getting into the gorey details, over the next few years my period got heavier, clottier and just down right awful. Last January I got a uterine ablasion (Nova Sure - which is the electrical burning kind). I still get some slight cramping and of course the hormonal mood swings, but no more bleeding ! (some people still have bleeding, just not as heavy). I really haven't notice any changes to my ibs because of it, but just having one less thing to worry/stress and deal with has made life a little bit easier.About the cost part - my health insurance paid for it - Yay !Good luck !


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Ladies,Thanks so much for the replies. I am 39. I will be 40 in August. I have an 18 and 14 year old so I do NOT want any more kids. Husband is fixed.







Jms1963....How long were you off of work etc....? Do you still get periods or are they pretty much done?Does anyone have suggestions on the Pill? Which kind isn't heavy in side effects??Vamplady


----------



## 15308 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello.I am 39 and have 2 (13 and 7) children. I suffer w/IBS D&C. I have for about 7 yrs now. After my 2nd child my periods overtime got worse. It was to the point where I would have to take time off from work during my periods. They were so bad I would not be able to walk or move around w/out bleeding through my clothes. (Enough of the icky details







). Anyway last year I had the endro ablation. Where they burn the lining of your uterus. My husband already had a vasectomy and my quality of life was awful. I was out of work for a couple of days. Recovery was hard the first day due to the anesthia I was uncomfortable. I did not want to have my uterus removed due to the fact I am scared of anything that tampers with my hormones








Anyway the first couple of months after the ablation my periods were heavy to mild. But since then my periods are almost not existant. I have one or 2 days of a discharge but that is it. I still have the PMS/cramps/hormones. But believe me when I say that is nothing compared to the fact that I am now able to participate in kids activities w/out worrying about make a mess on myself.Now I just deal w/IBS affecting my life. I hated the pill because it would cause me to gain weight and horrible acne. Which some say it is not the cause but I found it to be! You really have to pick the option that you feel most comfortable with. Also the ablation causes couple of days of discomfort where the removal of the uterus would be laid up for at least 6 wks.Good luck. Stay in touch.


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

Vamplady said:


> Ladies,Thanks so much for the replies. I am 39. I will be 40 in August. I have an 18 and 14 year old so I do NOT want any more kids. Husband is fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(I'm asking this because I don't know) I didn't think you should take the pill after age 35 due to high risk in cancer. Am I wrong?


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't get any bleeding anymore. Sometimes a spot or two but that's about it. No need even for pantyliners anymore.







I do have a friend that had it done also and she still gets a light period. Everyone is different with results ..... I had it done on a Thursday and then took the weekend to rest and went back to work on Monday with little or no pain/discomfort. It was easier than getting your tubes tied - there is no incision. I agree with Sandeera about the pill - there are more health risks for people over 35, especially if you smoke.Hope this info was helpful.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

jms1963 said:


> I don't get any bleeding anymore. Sometimes a spot or two but that's about it. No need even for pantyliners anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many years ago did you have this procedure? I am trying to figure out how long something like this will last?


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

I had it done January 2006. My doctor has told me that it will never come back - I had the Nova Sure (they have a website) ablasion - and he assures me that with this type it will not come back. I'm still a little leary though ....







I'm glad I had it done, in fact I wish I would have done it soonerJodie


----------

